# Removing Old Decals



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Are there any tips/tricks to removing 40 year old water slide decals from 40 year old bodies w/o hurting the original paint/finish?

I want them to look new again,and remove the hard yellowing old decals.

My first thought was soak in hot water and dish washing liquid,but wanted to ask here first.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dremel makes a wire wheel attachment that works pretty well.

Or maybe a soak in warm water?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Sometimes a little scotch tape applied in the right place, and removed quickly will take 'em right off.
hojoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Tape or warm water. Can use a toothbrush for a little persuasion with the water.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You might try some clear scotch tape, just rub on a piece over the decal, then snatch it off. If that fails, try the water, a little soaking and the old fingernail to gently scratch it off. Don't get in a hurry... As always, results and opinions may vary...RM


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dremel makes a wire wheel attachment that works pretty well.


Without damaging the underlying paint? Surely you can't be serious? I'm always fine with being proven wrong.....

XFA, warm water with a few drops of dish soap should do the job. The soap helps break the surface tension of the water enabling it to better get at the decal and do it's job. Extended soaking times will also help & plenty of patience.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dremel makes a wire wheel attachment that works pretty well.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I thought you used brake fluid for all your modeling needs...??? RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> NTxSlotCars said:
> 
> 
> > Dremel makes a wire wheel attachment that works pretty well.
> ...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Naw, Tex uses brake fluid like I use Mountain Dew...RM


----------

